# 02 Maxima Headlight



## Rupir (Jan 13, 2006)

Replacing the driverside (L) headlight,one would think it would remove quite easy. However, no luck. Can some one shed light on what I might need to remove (beside the 2 top screws) before I go ahead and take the Bumper off to do it.


----------



## Rupir (Jan 13, 2006)

Rupir said:


> Replacing the driverside (L) headlight,one would think it would remove quite easy. However, no luck. Can some one shed light on what I might need to remove (beside the 2 top screws) before I go ahead and take the Bumper off to do it.




I figured it out, quarter panel was pushed in a little. It does just slide out


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Ah, nice... good to hear you figured it out.


----------

